# The Hour



## trashpony (Jul 19, 2011)

Starts tonight on BBC2 with Romola Garai and Dominic West. Anyone else looking forward to it? Getting loads of advance publicity ...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 19, 2011)

What is it about?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes, I'm looking forward to this.  It got an excellent write up in the Guardian guide.
It'll be good to get my teeth into something that isn't crime (The Shadow Line, Luther etc.)


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 19, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> What is it about?


 

from the beeb website



> June 1956. BBC reporters and soulmates Bel Rowley and Freddie Lyon join a brand new current affairs programme and become involved in a dark and dangerous conspiracy.


----------



## strung out (Jul 19, 2011)

it looks pretty good. will try and catch it tonight.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm looking forward to it, just hope I can stay awake that long


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 19, 2011)

A current affairs conspiracy, you say? Better have a custard pie thrown in...


----------



## madzone (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm going to give it a go.


----------



## Santino (Jul 19, 2011)

Almost universally labelled as 'Britain's answer to Mad Men'.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 19, 2011)

What time does it start?  Is it 9pm?


----------



## madzone (Jul 19, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> What time does it start?  Is it 9pm?


 
Yes.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 19, 2011)

nice. I will watch it after my Holby City habit.


----------



## Celt (Jul 19, 2011)

Hadn't noticed it so glad to have a heads up


----------



## strung out (Jul 19, 2011)

boring


----------



## 8115 (Jul 19, 2011)

I really enjoyed it.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

I enjoyed it too


----------



## Superdupastupor (Jul 19, 2011)

He's a good actor that Ben Wishaw, good to the opint that his acting distracts me.

liked the show


----------



## Santino (Jul 19, 2011)

I might watch again for the Thirty-Nine Steps, murdery/spy bit.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 20, 2011)

Good multilayered plot I thought. And I loved the historical detail. Ben Wishaw looks spookily like my dad looked in the 50s, was a bit creepy


----------



## belboid (Jul 20, 2011)

Decent start.  Good cast and certainly looked good. A couple of sillinesses (why on earth would he have given that cigarette away, when it was obviously, possibly, crucial??) but looks to be well worth sticking with.


----------



## lolo (Jul 20, 2011)

i liked it v much indeed - gritty look of it and the acting was good too - i think it is a good start and makes me want to watch it again certainly as i am intrigued about all this conspiracy and "they" business - and want to see what bel wears next week...


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

Santino said:


> I might watch again for the Thirty-Nine Steps, murdery/spy bit.


 
it looked like it was filmed at Baker Street, there is a stairwell there near the circle line bit which looks untouched from the 50s


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 20, 2011)

Excellent - I like the way the "university" era was portrayed , art-deco buildings , proper offices with imposing reception areas etc. Interesting plot too. 10/10 I thought.

The tube bits were good , I reckon they used the Aldwych for that.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 21, 2011)

It's quite interesting that when Ben Stephenson  first heard of The Hour he must have been new to the job of BBC Commissioner of Drama, with a mandate for 'new' and 'fresh' - this idea for a series about a new (BBC) approach must have seemed like his own metaphor.

It looks a standard structure of two main strands (obv. yer political intrigue plus a new tv news venture), supported by the old faithful of overlapping will-they-won't-they relationships (presumably an emerging love triangle, or variation). Three stong leads established, excellent first act; pace, intelligent script, style, confidence - the audience will be back next week at least.

Fwiw, there's not a thing I like about Dominic West outside McNulty but his manner and twinkle is perfect for this. You could almost think the writer had Stephenson and West in mind.

Excellent. Lets see what they do with it.....


----------



## stavros (Jul 21, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> It got an excellent write up in the Guardian guide.


 
Anything with an even vague link to The Wire will get a rave review from the Graun.

I was going to watch it but we had a fecking power cut, so I'll have to catch up on the iPlayer.


----------



## Scaggs (Jul 25, 2011)

Just watched it on iplayer. Looks like they concentrated on they costumes but didn't worry too much about the script or the plot. At one point one character says to the young reporter 'you're sad', in the 1950's ffs! The corpse had a tiny splash of blood on his collar, despite having his throat cut and the Ben Whishaw character, who looks about 17, is supposed to be some kind of cynical investigative journalist. The political plot might get interesting but I don't think I could be bothered to sit through another episode to find out.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 25, 2011)

I thought it was fab. I liked the tragic debutante. Beautiful styling, though I don''t buy the set design for "The Hour" studio. It's a contemporary take on fifties styling, to my eyes.  Poor Romola Garai must get some less ugly clothes next week, surely?


----------



## Voley (Jul 25, 2011)

Didn't really grab me. Dunno if I'll watch the second.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 25, 2011)

I may watch it again - one thing that passed me by was how he knew the suicide girl?


----------



## madzone (Jul 25, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I may watch it again - one thing that passed me by was how he knew the suicide girl?


 
I think that's supposed to be an enigma isn't it? She said she was 10 when he 'left'.

Anyway, just watched it. Liked it. Will watch again.

eta -


> Freddie has never had a committed relationship; this is in part due to his experience during the war as a teenage evacuee with the Elms family, and the impact living with the aristocracy had on him.



From here


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 25, 2011)

That makes sense! Evacuee - hmmm, interesting idea. Thang yew.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 26, 2011)

Hour two of The Hour is on in an hour, and a bit. Thought I'd have a look at the writer. Not the most helpful of interviews from a drama pov but lots of human interest guff:

Abi Morgan interview

On a tangent, this made me smile:


> In The Hour, Bel Rowley, a spirited and ambitious television producer played by Garai, encounters sexism on a daily basis. Has Morgan ever experienced it herself? “Of course I am aware that there is a level of sexism in any large institution, but I find in television and film most of the producers are women. The producer on The Hour was a woman, the director was a woman, the script editor was a woman and the writer was a woman. And the head of BBC Two is a woman.


Classic LOL.


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 26, 2011)

Caught up with this today and think it's brilliant. Beautifully acted and written, even if the first episode owed part of its plot to Aaron Sorkin's pilot for 'Studio 60 On The Sunset Strip'.


----------



## Scaggs (Jul 26, 2011)

I thought the Fast Show did fifties sexism more convincingly. I wonder if this 'Abi Morgan' woman is happy with the finished product? Dominic West must be desperate to get back to the US.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2011)

enjoyed it tonight, apart from the bit when Romola Garai's character opened a cupboard in her flat to reveal loads of authentic brands from the time - it annoyed me, I know when it is set, I don't need to see 50s boxes of Brillo pads thank you.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 27, 2011)

Scaggs said:


> Just watched it on iplayer. Looks like they concentrated on they costumes but didn't worry too much about the script or the plot. At one point one character says to the young reporter 'you're sad', in the 1950's ffs! The corpse had a tiny splash of blood on his collar, despite having his throat cut and the Ben Whishaw character, who looks about 17, is supposed to be some kind of cynical investigative journalist. The political plot might get interesting but I don't think I could be bothered to sit through another episode to find out.


No one had their throad cut - the killing was more expert that that, as the angle of the knife under the chin demonstrated. But I'd suggest it speaks to your assumptions. 

If you seriously think people "didn't worry too much about the script or the plot" then you should have another chat with yourself because you're being a simpleton.

In other news, the contrast between the BBC at the time of Suez (becoming stronger, more independent)  with what we know of the BBC after Hutton (becoming more deferential) will be interesting. The 1950s Mandelson/ character is quite a fun idea (with his little 'tache). 

I'm finding the numerous blended themes of political, reporting and societal change  very attractive. Ms Garai isn't too shabby either; it could almost be called The Hour Glass.

I do slightly wish they'd get out more - literally - but I suppose, as with the much mentioned Mad Men, there are budget restraints... Very pacy atm. A lot of ideas being developed...


----------



## trashpony (Jul 27, 2011)

Scaggs said:


> I thought the Fast Show did fifties sexism more convincingly. I wonder if this 'Abi Morgan' woman is happy with the finished product? Dominic West must be desperate to get back to the US.


 
'This 'Abi Morgan' woman'? The writer you mean?


----------



## magneze (Jul 27, 2011)

Thought it looked interesting but realised it was episode 2, so I'm a bit out of date. iPlayered Episode 1 last night. Very promising start, good characters.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 27, 2011)

Watched the second episode last night and I didn't really like it.  The Bel Rowley character doesn't ring true - Ramola Garai plays her like a modern-day woman and it's totally implausible that in 1956 the BBC would appoint a 28-year-old woman to head up a new current affairs show.  That wouldn't even happen today ffs.  Also, the woman the character is based on, who was the head of current affairs at the BBC, didn't even join the corporation until she was in her forties.  But heaven forfend that a woman of that age would play the lead in a primetime TV show.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 27, 2011)

This is quite interesting on pioneering women at the BBC:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/historyofthebbc/resources/in-depth/women_at_bbc.shtml

Grace Wyndham Goldie seems especially interesting.


----------



## belboid (Jul 27, 2011)

Goldie is explicitly who the Bel character is based upon.  She was 53 when Panorma got launched tho...


----------



## stavros (Jul 27, 2011)

Political tension in Egypt, overly-close relationships between politicians and the media.... oh how things have changed in the last 60 years.


----------



## 8115 (Aug 2, 2011)

h-20


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 4, 2011)

Well.

After this hour, I found myself left with several awkward questions and  haven't resolved too many of them. Someone called Victoria Brown was script editor for the opening hour but no one is claiming responsibility for the rest..... 

It's that long second act issue again....


----------



## 8115 (Aug 4, 2011)

I really like it.  It has got a bit silly, like some kind of cross between Gosford Park and Sherlock Holmes, but I don't really mind.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 10, 2011)

It's gorn off a cliff, innit. Shame, the initial set up was fine.


----------



## Santino (Aug 10, 2011)

Feels like it was originally conceived of as a thriller/mystery, and then had the 'Mad Men but with 1950s TV journalism' bit grafted on during the fourth draft. If you cut out the initial 'getting the team together and inventing modern TV news' bit it might have been a good thriller/drama focussing on Freddie, his childhood experiences at the big house, love triangle etc etc.


----------



## 8115 (Aug 11, 2011)

What's with the bad dubbing?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 11, 2011)

Santino said:


> Feels like it was originally conceived of as a thriller/mystery, and then had the 'Mad Men but with 1950s TV journalism' bit grafted on during the fourth draft. If you cut out the initial 'getting the team together and inventing modern TV news' bit it might have been a good thriller/drama focussing on Freddie, his childhood experiences at the big house, love triangle etc etc.


I'm def happy to talk about it in time, I'm just not comfortable with how I think about it yet.

If the BBC invited the Madmen comparisons it was clearly a little ambitious. You'd hope it might be the usual rubbish from the TV bloggers and reviewers.

Stepping back a moment, AMC are paying in the region of £1.8 million per 57-58 minutes for Madmen. Way out of the UK league. Plus, you have to have the show runner and writers capable of delivering hugely sophisticated drama to invest in to begin with. At the moment it feels as futile as trying to find a UK answer to Usain Bolt.

I suppose the answer might be to not be competitive – to not judge domestic drama against what is truly a remarkable era in the USA – and just accept the BBC (and others like C4) are trying hard… Anyway, time to reflect further ...


----------



## 8115 (Aug 16, 2011)

Eh?

Can someone please explain the Brightstone thing please.  What was all that stuff Lord Elms was saying about "they were men like me", then Freddy said "was there anybody else on that list" and it turned out he was on it.  What list?  I'm proper confoozled.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 16, 2011)

The only thing left to discuss here is whether to have a post-mortem or just bury it in an unmarked grave.... ugly stuff.


----------



## belboid (Aug 16, 2011)

We should bury you.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 16, 2011)

Freddy's a traitor?  

Can't wait for next week.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 16, 2011)

I got bored last week but it was more interesting this week. Still don't understand what the fuckety fuck is going on though


----------



## belboid (Aug 16, 2011)

DexterTCN said:


> Freddy's a traitor?


Russkies apparently thought he could be convinced to be one. Why they'd bother with someone as insipid as whatsername Elms seemed to be I dont know.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 16, 2011)

belboid said:


> Russkies apparently thought he could be convinced to be one. Why they'd bother with someone as insipid as whatsername Elms seemed to be I dont know.


Ahh that's what I thought it must mean although the meaningful way Lord Elms said it to him made me think I may have understood.

I like the back story with Freddie's dad although I thought it was unnecessary for him to tell Bel about it (in case we hadn't understood).

And I only realised this evening that Angus is Julian Rhind-Tutt - I have been wondering where he was since the outset


----------



## Plumdaff (Aug 17, 2011)

belboid said:


> Russkies apparently thought he could be convinced to be one. Why they'd bother with someone as insipid as whatsername Elms seemed to be I dont know.



Ruth Elms presumably loved - and sympathised with the politics of - Darrell, the father of her unborn child. Cared enough to introduce him to the parents, which led to them checking up on him etc etc. She's certainly well connected and after her lover was murdered, she could be persuaded to act out of fear and vengeance if nothing else. Presumably someone on The Hour is a Soviet spy, my current bets being that Lix might well be and that Hector would make a better recruit than Freddie. Freddie is a ranting leftie, while Hector is disgruntled with his lot but a war hero and deft blackmailer.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 17, 2011)

Certainly, by providing the copied memo, Lix obv. did enough to allow others to see off the censorship dogs.

The origin of the memo might be other than Lix suggested... it's certainly in the interests of the Soviets to get in the way of the UK Gov censoring criticism of its Suez policy. Which, in turn, probably means the writer has set up a red herring.

I assume, if there is a Soviet sympathiser, its Bel's terribly nice boss.


----------



## gosub (Aug 17, 2011)

Clarence and Angus soviet agents


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 17, 2011)

If any of them are Soviet agents then surely the news show could not continue? I can't see a current affairs programme that is already ruffling a few feathers in Whitehall surviving a charge of treason, especially during the times of the Suez crisis and Budapest. And I was thinking that the BBC would try and get more than one series out of the whole thing before Garai and Whishaw go on to better things?


----------



## belboid (Aug 17, 2011)

Well, I'm expecteing anoher series.  I'm hoping for a rather better one - this is one of the very few series' I'm actually slightly irritated by its failings, it so _should_ be better.  Leaving the 'who is the spy' till the next series is fine and dandy.  When did the Profumo affair actually start, could they fit that into the next one?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm predicting that the woman who plays Bel is the next Gillian Anderson.

To clarify... I fancied the pants off Gillian Anderson before she was 'really really' famous. Once she became this international sex symbol on all the Sexiest women lists and started doing racey photo shoots after racey photo shoot I lost interest. The transition from portraying  an independant, confident, intelgent women (Scully) to lipstick bimbo for the glossies  was sad to watch imo.

So I'm predicting that although I'm slightly in love with Bel I'll be turned off her in a couple of years when it becomes common as muck to fancy her.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 17, 2011)

As for the show itself,

I'm deliberately trying to relax and not analyse it too much. As a result I'm really enjoying it.

I could easily pick holes in it. Doing so would lose me the opportunity to enjoy what is good about it.


----------



## Plumdaff (Aug 17, 2011)

Think Angus McCain as spy is excellent call. He's (in the climate of 1956) easy to bribe.

Hadn't at all considered the prospect of this being on for more than one series. Thought that this cast would be unlikely to sign on for that, tbh. Of course, if they are planning more than one, it might effect some of the plot twists.


----------



## gosub (Aug 17, 2011)

Actually, be more cool if Angus and Clarence are CIA, then new series under McMillan, do Profumo and out Lix as KGB


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 17, 2011)

Just an idle speculation; guessing at his approx. age, Clarence might even have been a comtemporary of Philby, Burgess, McClean and the gang at Cambridge.....


----------



## Santino (Aug 23, 2011)

I thought the clue might be etymological - Bright = Clarence. Brightstones would be the candidates identified by Clarence.


----------



## belboid (Aug 23, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Just an idle speculation; guessing at his approx. age, Clarence might even have been a comtemporary of Philby, Burgess, McClean and the gang at Cambridge.....


they were all born about 1910, so early/mid forties by Suez. Lix might just be old enough (tho she's probly meant to be late thirties I'd guess), but Clarence must be mid-fifties.


Santino said:


> I thought the clue might be etymological - Bright = Clarence. Brightstones would be the candidates identified by Clarence.


I think you are right! Well spotted


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 23, 2011)

Clarance isn't mid-fifties, they just all dressed - and had haircuts - like they were.


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 23, 2011)

Despite the reviews - looking forward to it at 9 ....


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 23, 2011)

Me too.   It's only a..I don't know what is it a period drama?..but it's generally been well done.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 23, 2011)

I'll take a bow for calling Clarence. Thang yew.

and "there was a time, Freddie, when a man had to find other ways to defy his Government. This was my moment" - I'm having that as a _very _ oblique reference to the pre-war Cambridge set.

I can see it was watchable, but it was so very fucking frustrating.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 23, 2011)

Watched the final episode tonight, but hadn't seen the other 5, one to get on DVD I think.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 23, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Watched the final episode tonight, but hadn't seen the other 5, one to get on DVD I think.


You can't watch the last episode first! You've missed all the surprises


----------



## Greebo (Aug 23, 2011)

trashpony said:


> You can't watch the last episode first! You've missed all the surprises



Tough, I just did.


----------



## magneze (Aug 23, 2011)

Excellent final episode, full of suspense but tying up most of the loose ends. Was on the edge my seat at the end.

The interplay between Freddie, Bel & Hector made it. The tension between these characters was brilliant.

Also nice to see a series finish in a relatively short amount of time rather than attempt to drag it all out for as long as possible.


----------



## belboid (Aug 23, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I'll take a bow for calling Clarence.


at almost exactly the same time as everyone else did, well done!

Not a great climax really. Wishaw and Garai weren't really convincing in their characters, and their characters werent really convincing either. The final interview with Lord Elms was just silly and would have left any viewer going "I say, he just called our government murderers!  Couldn't bally well work out why tho.'

Clarences 'you've blown it' speech was good, till he came out anyway.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thought the last episode was a stormer tbf, would love another series


----------



## belboid (Aug 23, 2011)

just thought, Clarence said he had been planning this for thirty years, so he cant have been at Cambridge only twenty years earlier.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Thought the last episode was a stormer tbf, would love another series



There will  be.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radio/2011/aug/21/anna-chancellor-interview-the-hour


----------



## belboid (Aug 23, 2011)

Not definite according to the Guardian blog. I hope there is tho, it was definitely finding its feet. And if there is another, there should definitely be more Anna Chancellor, woefully underused.


----------



## Plumdaff (Aug 24, 2011)

belboid said:


> Not definite according to the Guardian blog. I hope there is tho, it was definitely finding its feet. And if there is another, there should definitely be more Anna Chancellor, woefully underused.



I agree. I don't know how they could feasibly do it with the same main ensemble (minus Clarence of course). Maybe they all start off exiled into the shipping department, but Hector manages to pin the poor reporting of the Cod Wars on Nationwide, bringing them back onto Current Affairs?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 24, 2011)

Very little choice other than to employ the classic scenario that we saw at the start of, for example, S2 of The Wire or The Invincibles or the A Team; the 'team' has been split up and demoted or retired, each forlorn but resolute, and then a new challenge emerges that requires their special talentz, so someone is despatched to unite our heroes for another quest. Etc.

Would have to be Profumo at some point - way, way too good to miss - but that is several years hence from where this finished. Perhaps something based on Macmillan acceeding to Eisenhower's request to base nuclear weapons in the UK vs. the growing CND movement, and/or the '59 election.....

Perhaps even the thoroughly modern woman finding other than a married man...


----------



## trashpony (Aug 24, 2011)

belboid said:


> Not definite according to the Guardian blog. I hope there is tho, it was definitely finding its feet. And if there is another, there should definitely be more Anna Chancellor, woefully underused.


Indeed. Although why her character is called Lix Storm is beyond me. Makes her sound like a porn star


----------



## susie12 (Aug 24, 2011)

I thought Lix was going to turn out to be the spy - thought she was rather underused throughout, she is so good and I thought knocked spots off the Bel character who was a bit drippy really.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 24, 2011)

I assume it's a 50s comic book-style name. She could almost be working at The Daily Planet under a pseudonym.

I thought Lix the most cliched and of most limited dimension - hard-bitten, hard-drinking, my-job-is-my-life, soft-hearted, etc. Meh.


----------



## Santino (Aug 24, 2011)

Assuming that Lix is short for Alix, then her name is an anagram of Lo, Marxist.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 24, 2011)

Ouch....You should have quit when ahead.


----------



## belboid (Aug 24, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I thought Lix the most cliched and of most limited dimension - hard-bitten, hard-drinking, my-job-is-my-life, soft-hearted, etc. Meh.


 
Really? A strange view, imo, far more to her than tedious wet Bel, Freddie was a total cliche of the angry young man, even Hector (who has a bit more too him than the other two) is a fairly typical upper-class twit.

Of course they'll be able to carry straight on (tho I cant think of a really big storyline off the top of my head till we get to Profumo, Eden resigning I suppose, tho that is very soon after the end of this series). Maybe Freddie will blackmail Clarence, he wont be exposed as long as he gets Bel his job back. Hope so, Clarence was ace.

Thinking about last nights plotting tho, I'm not really convinced it actually made sense. It certainly wasn't explained. Why Kish killed himself, why soviet agents would want to kill Nasser, or, if they were trying to stop the killing, why they'd hire Elms at that point. A bit of a mess really, but a mostly fun one, so I'll let it off.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2011)

did anyone take up smoking watching this? cigarette companies should be lobbying for more and more series . The smoking was cool.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> did anyone take up smoking watching this? cigarette companies should be lobbying for more and more series . The smoking was cool.


I had to keep stopping it and going outside for a fag


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2011)

trashpony said:


> I had to keep stopping it and going outside for a fag


  me too!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 24, 2011)

I was loving the fact people were smoking indoors without H&S nazis tutting at them. Other than when filming was about to go live for visual reasons.

I must say i was disappointed by the last episode.

The wow woah explosive interview by hard hitting interviewer (I would have been harder as he is often fond of saying) Freddy was a bit lame.
The MI6 warn off scene was a bit lame too.
The I brought you in to be a loose cannon and you didn't shoot the barrels I wanted bit wasn't much of a shock tbh.
Oh you've caught me so you'd better turn me into the media was rather pathetic on the part of a rightous political traitor.
Fianlly the do you trust me question came from nowhere and led to nowhere. Ok it affirmed the fact that she could love him if it wasn't for the fact that he infuriates her. But that was no revelation.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 24, 2011)

it doesn't have to be straight after. they could all play a few years older, and it would help the credibility of things if they've spent some time in the wilderness before being pardoned.


----------



## Plumdaff (Aug 24, 2011)

Hector stays on as a news presenter, Bel is demoted to the natural history department, Lix is freelance, and Freddie and Isaac are at the Manchester Guardian when it was actually in Manchester?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 24, 2011)

Hector become director general of the BBC.
Bel gets pregnant after a one night stand with a squaddie and becomes a single mom.
Lix moves to Springfield USA where she falls down on her luck and becomes known locally as the Crazy cat lady.
Freddie ends up turning tricks down the docks where ironically he catches aids off the same squaddie who impregnated Bel.


----------



## Santino (Aug 27, 2011)

A second series has been commissioned: http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2011/aug/27/bbc2-the-hour-second-series


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 27, 2011)

Hope she wears that red dress again.

Another BBC drama starts tomorrow at 9.00, I believe....


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 27, 2011)

Gromit said:


> Hector become director general of the BBC.
> Bel gets pregnant after a one night stand with a squaddie and becomes a single mom.
> Lix moves to Springfield USA where she falls down on her luck and becomes known locally as the Crazy cat lady.
> Freddie ends up turning tricks down the docks where ironically he catches aids off the same squaddie who impregnated Bel.


you have an odd sense of humour.


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 27, 2011)

Scaggs said:


> Just watched it on iplayer. Looks like they concentrated on they costumes but didn't worry too much about the script or the plot. At one point one character says to the young reporter 'you're sad', in the 1950's ffs! The corpse had a tiny splash of blood on his collar, despite having his throat cut and the Ben Whishaw character, who looks about 17, is supposed to be some kind of cynical investigative journalist. The political plot might get interesting but I don't think I could be bothered to sit through another episode to find out.



There were loads of irritating anachronisms throughout the series. Ones I remember: the use of "party" as a verb. In the 50s? No way!  When the producer was rebuking the secretary for being too keen to please, she said, "less is more" (a 1980s lager ad slogan ffs!) In the final episode Dominic West was accused (twice!) of "bottling it".


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 27, 2011)

"less is more" as an adage significantly predates the eighties.


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 27, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> "less is more" as an adage significantly predates the eighties.



Maybe, but it surely wasn't right in this.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 29, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> you have an odd sense of humour.



Blame the influence of the cult American sitcom 'Soap' which is sadly no more. 

Exaggerating plots to outrageous extremes was their forte.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 29, 2011)

Gromit said:


> Blame the influence of the cult American sitcom 'Soap' which is sadly no more.
> 
> Exaggerating plots to outrageous extremes was their forte.


yeah - just gay sex and aids don't particularly count and 'outrageous extremes' from which to derive humour, in my book.


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 15, 2012)

i loved the first series, fluffy and watchable and way less annoying than mad men 

i'm very much enjoying the addition of malcolm tucker this time


----------



## Reno (Nov 15, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> i loved the first series, fluffy and watchable and way less annoying than mad men
> 
> i'm very much enjoying the addition of malcolm tucker this time


 
You mean it's a lot more dumb than Mad Men. 

For me The Hour another example of how British TV drama is far behind the US quality cable shows.


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 15, 2012)

*shrug* each to their own. i watch telly for entertainment, which generally doesn't include wishing all the main characters had been drowned at birth


----------



## Reno (Nov 15, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> *shrug* each to their own. i watch telly for entertainment, which generally doesn't include wishing all the main characters had been drowned at birth


 
And I don't find being treated like an idiot entertaining.


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 15, 2012)

i *am* an idiot, so it's fine


----------



## Balbi (Nov 15, 2012)

The style is just gorgeous  Hoop dress, three piece suits and lots of glasses porn


----------



## Firky (Nov 15, 2012)

Right, what is the music on the trailers for this show? It's doing my head in, I recognise it and own the tune but can't think what it is >_<

It's not St. Germaine is it?


----------



## gosub (Nov 16, 2012)

first track on tourist album


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 16, 2012)

Balbi said:


> The style is just gorgeous  Hoop dress, three piece suits and lots of glasses porn


 
i like whatserface's 40s style  and yeah, i'm a sucker for a good waistcoat


----------



## Yata (Nov 16, 2012)

Just when I had run out of mediocre tv shows to fill my dull evenings, the BBC provides


----------



## Balbi (Nov 23, 2012)

Capaldi and Chancellor are making all of this work.


----------



## stavros (Nov 24, 2012)

I quite enjoy it, but it's still weird to hear McNulty talking in a posh English accent.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 14, 2012)

Freddie you hipster twat


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 14, 2012)

The ending made me cross.  If there was time for the blonde to get in a taxi to lime grove, then why wasn't there time for Freddie to have gone with her?  Plot point for the sake of a plot point.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 14, 2012)

It's that cockyness and arrogance that he wouldn't get hurt - like Bel said at the beginning.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 14, 2012)

as soon as they kissed you knew it was curtains for freddie


----------



## Balbi (Dec 14, 2012)

I was more annoyed he managed not to actually get bruised. No makeup budget there 

A good grim end though. Dominic West was very good, but Oona Chaplin ate him for breakfast this time round.

Capaldi and Chancellor win the series.


----------



## gosub (Dec 14, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> as soon as they kissed you knew it was curtains for freddie


 
  Not actually dead though is he?


----------



## Balbi (Dec 14, 2012)

TO BE CONTINUED! Or not. They haven't commissioned Series 3.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 14, 2012)

My flat is in episode 4.    Where the dancer lady lived.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 14, 2012)

oooh i'll have to iplayer that


----------



## boohoo (Dec 14, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> oooh i'll have to iplayer that


 
I was 40 weeks pregnant and away in a local hotel so they could film. They left behind a very nice ashtray.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## boohoo (Dec 14, 2012)

At 7:35, 42 and 52.45


----------



## youngian (Dec 14, 2012)

gosub said:


> Not actually dead though is he?


 
I assumed the way Ben Wishaw's career is going, they can edge their bets as to whether he would be available for another series.

Wasn't series one hinting heavily that Freddie was gay?

Never too keen on the writing for this series but most of the lead actors are top notch and very watchable.

Also enjoyed the accute sense of period detail particularly Romala Garai's problems with poor quality 1950s stockings.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 14, 2012)

youngian said:


> ...Never too keen on the writing for this series but most of the lead actors are top notch and very watchable....


Pretty much the same for me...predictable story lines but  done so well.   Can't see the point of a 3rd season.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 14, 2012)

boohoo said:


> My flat is in episode 4.  Where the dancer lady lived.


 
Kiki's flat?  Excellent.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 14, 2012)

TV doesn't have to be unpredicatble and all twisty turny. Crap like Lost etc made it cool to do. Good performances, direction, costumes and sets all make it a story well told.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 14, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Kiki's flat?  Excellent.


 Not Kiki, the other lady. They took everything out of my flat, removed some wires off the wall and took off one of the doors. It was filmed in Feb - very cold in the flat too!


----------



## Balbi (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh noes, the one that got murdered


----------



## boohoo (Dec 14, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Oh noes, the one that got murdered


 
yes in my kitchen!!!! (or so the story insinuated!)


----------



## Balbi (Dec 14, 2012)

*lays flowers*


----------



## boohoo (Dec 15, 2012)

Finally watched it all! Really good ending. Does feel a bit like everything is sorted. Would be nice to see a third series.


----------



## stavros (Dec 15, 2012)

I'd just about got to grips with Jimmy McNulty speaking with a posh English accent, and then they throw Malcolm Tucker at me talking calmly and quietly.


----------



## isvicthere? (Dec 19, 2012)

Wasn't the street in "Notting Hill" actually Rushcroft Road, SW2?


----------



## isvicthere? (Dec 19, 2012)

youngian said:


> I assumed the way Ben Wishaw's career is going, they can edge their bets as to whether he would be available for another series.
> 
> Wasn't series one hinting heavily that Freddie was gay?
> 
> ...


 
Also, there weren't as many obvious anachronisms in the script as in series 1. Although Dominic West's reference to "the permissive society" did  strike me as a bit "previous".


----------



## trashpony (Jan 20, 2013)

I've only just watched the final episode 

I have a question if anyone can remember what happened - how come Marnie is pregnant? I thought Hector was impotent? So are they implying she's shagged someone else or that he isn't actually impotent?


----------



## Balbi (Jan 20, 2013)

That moment between her and Hector, she admits to falling prey to his weaknesses, and that she's pregnant. They both know it can't be Hector's because they haven't slept together in months. Hector knows he's impotent, she doesn't. So his "clever marnie" is an admission that he knows, and accepts it.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 20, 2013)

Balbi said:


> That moment between her and Hector, she admits to falling prey to his weaknesses, and that she's pregnant. They both know it can't be Hector's because they haven't slept together in months. Hector knows he's impotent, she doesn't. So his "clever marnie" is an admission that he knows, and accepts it.


That's what I thought but there was that night when she invited him into their bed so I wondered if they'd got jiggly. Who's she shagged though? One of those annoying TV blokes?

Oona C was bloody marvellous in this - her timing is fantastic


----------



## Balbi (Jan 20, 2013)

Her producer, shades of Hector and Bel in Series 1. All done in a very restrained british fashion.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 20, 2013)

Balbi said:


> Her producer, shades of Hector and Bel in Series 1. All done in a very restrained british fashion.


I missed that


----------



## Balbi (Jan 20, 2013)

That's an assumption, based on Hector's worried looks at the two of them when he visited the set.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 20, 2013)

isvicthere? said:


> Wasn't the street in "Notting Hill" actually Rushcroft Road, SW2?


 
They filmed a load of location stuff on Rushcroft Road so almost certainly.


----------



## belboid (Apr 23, 2013)

Just got round to finally watching series two. I saw the first episode, but was never quite bothered enough to go back and catch up after I missed the next couple. Much better than I'd feared. Yes the plots were almost entirely predictable, but everyone had settled into their characters now, Hector was actually convincing this time round. Good enough for an afternoons entertainment, anyway.

I see it is now officially cancelled.  Hey ho.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 23, 2013)

belboid said:


> I see it is now officially cancelled. Hey ho.


Is it?


----------



## belboid (Apr 23, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Is it?


yeah, second season only got 1.25m viewers, and BBC2 requires 1.75 for a recomission, apparently.


----------

